# Intuitives/sensors and handwriting



## oddiscrey (Oct 24, 2014)

So I have this idea that N handwriting is generally messier than S handwriting, due to Ns trying to urgently squeeze out as many ideas as possible with our mind working way ahead of our hand, but I may be wrong, so answer the poll please.

EDIT: Please ignore the fact that N has very messy and S only has messy, 'twas just a typo, that option has equal messiness.


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

My infp friend's handwriting is neater than mine. I have noticed many of the N's I know handwritings are very neat, except one INTP I know. Based on my observation, no SP I know has a neat handwriting, in fact most of them had some sort of messy style including myself.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I am an esfp, and my handwriting is neat and I've even been told that it is pretty. I tend to draw my words, though. If I need to get ideas out in a hurry, I prefer to type.


----------



## Zyranne (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm an INFP, and my handwriting is atrocious, barely readable, and I get shit for it all the time from teachers/snobby classmates


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

I would say my handwriting is readable but it's not neat. I don't know if others think my handwriting is messy. Sometimes it is if I am in a hurry. And I think I am a sensor.


----------



## lumostartarus (Apr 1, 2014)

Depends on what I write. If I just write down what the teacher reads to me, I will have a very neat and girly handwriting. But when writing an essay my handwriting is messy and tilted, and I usually get lower mark for that!


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

I'd say I have pretty legible handwriting.

I made this for another thread not too long ago :kitteh:


----------



## Chris Merola (Jul 11, 2014)

My grandmother (unknown type) was a master graphologist. Say what you will about it being a pseudo science, but she could look at someones handwriting that she didn't even know and figure out that they had a trauma in their life and pinpoint it down to the year.

She would say that messy handwriting means intelligence - brain moves faster than the hand. Rounded letters mean amiability. Sharp letters are more no nonsense sort of people.

If you write on a paper with no lines, if your handwriting and line sway up, you are optimistic and of high energy (could be a general consensus or an aggregation of current mood) and vice versa. Stable line means stoic, calm.

A deep garland means empathy. (Garland is the loop on lower letters, like a g or a p.

High reaching letters means you value intelligence.

Connected letters signal efficiency.

Spacing of letters determines the space you need from people, wider spacing = more space necessary, vice versa.

The size of your handwriting determines how much attention you like. Small handwriting also indicates intelligence.

If your handwriting slants forward _like this_ then you are more extroverted. Vice versa for introversion, if its in the middle you are ambiverted.


This is just random knowledge of it I've collected as of recent. My grandmother died about 9 months ago, I never got to fully learn her craft, sadly. It was fascinating, her skill made me a believer.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

if I'm writing normally, it's pretty messy. It has the potential of being readable and pretty, but it's usually not worth the effort.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

To me I have messy handwriting, It's definitely legible but I really have to put in the effort to make it look neat. If I know it is something important I will have to concentrate to make it look neat. -ENTJ


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

My writing is generally easy to read, if I want to write something down quickly then I can write short hand so then I don't have to worry about whether or not my hand writing is messy.


----------



## allergy (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a sensor with handwriting that is always very small and very neat, unless I'm in a hurry for a timed-writing assignment or something of the like. I've been told I have "guy handwriting" because girls usually have big and flowery letters.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

walking tourist said:


> View attachment 233042










:laughing:


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

This is what my handwriting looks like:










Nope, not neat at all. And the faster I write the less legible it becomes. Sometimes _I_ can't figure out what it is I've written...

...that said, I can do calligraphy from time to time. I wonder if xSFP handwriting tends towards the calligraphic?


----------



## Andromeda31 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm a left handed INTP and have very bad handwriting. The way I hold my pencil is different than most people, and I need to use a mechanical pencil because my fingers get sore with regular pencils.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

My handwriting is a super sloppy cursive that's very large, loopy (aka big loops on words), and also something I can write with great efficiency and quickness. Here's a pic: 










Edit: I just realized it was _brown _fox. Whoops.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Andromeda31 said:


> I'm a left handed INTP and have very bad handwriting. The way I hold my pencil is different than most people, and I need to use a mechanical pencil because my fingers get sore with regular pencils.


I'm left-handed too and feel the same way about regular pencils! I hate using pencils in general and opt for gel pens or markers so the writing flows with little to no pressure needed on the fingers. roud:


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


> I'm left-handed too and feel the same way about regular pencils! I hate using pencils in general and opt for gel pens or markers so the writing flows with little to no pressure needed on the fingers. roud:


I'm a righty but I hold it in a very idiosyncratic way. I'll use anything but I use, well, the kind of pen that's in my handwriting pic for preference 


_allahu akbar_


----------



## Bahburah (Jul 25, 2013)

I really think that you could bring this down to the functions level.

I knew an ENTP is school that had very similar printing to me.


My mothers (ESTP) printing is very Se to me as it's more about jotting down something quickly.

I would imagine Si would be concerned more with how it looks.
I know that if I feel the need I really can make it look nice, yet it looks like messy is trying to be nice.

Te would be more practical and less concerned with out it looks.

Fi only concerned if they can read it.

Ti spaces separate ideas out more. (more with typing)


Theres a lot there.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

people often compliment my handwriting

i used to take note copying very seriously, and i still do

i utilise every single line on the page, but i never force it. i structure and format it so it's pleasing to the eyes. the trick is predicting how long the note's going to be (and how long certain headers/sections are going to be - is the header "symptoms of depression" going to have 4 bullet points or 6?) and thinking ahead (if it has 4, then i can neatly fit that onto one page; if it has 6, then i should shorten the bullet points that barely exceed one line [so 1 line and 1-2 words on the next line] and remove the space between the header and the bullet points [giving me another line to write a bullet point] should i just move on to the next page, and use that space at the bottom of the previous page for another header, such as "causes of depression", which only has 3 bullet points)

that probably made ZERO sense but that's okay because life isn't about making sense it's about having fun and being yourself am i right ladies

when i was younger i would constantly change my writing style. i would steal someone else's and improve on it somehow before getting bored and moving onto another writing style. i've tried handwriting (cursive as opposed to printing) countless times, too. i'm always switching it up. i never use the same format. i used to dot all of my i's with hearts, then stars, then circles, then back to dots again. i did that weird swooshy 't' (< like this) thing in place of the jesus cross looking 't'



lumostartarus said:


> Depends on what I write. If I just write down what the teacher reads to me, I will have a very neat and girly handwriting. But when writing an essay my handwriting is messy and tilted, and I usually get lower mark for that!


yes this is exactly me

you should see my essay outlines... lol is all i can say

my brain works much faster than my hand so when i'm writing down my own thoughts my handwriting is messy and disorganised, but when i'm writing down others' thoughts (a teacher's pre-written notes), i take my time and make sure everything is neat and orderly. i do this because i know i'll have to reference these notes in the future and because they aren't my own thoughts, i can't just write down "child purple 12" to signify something they've written because i don't fully understand what it is they've written yet, so to write down a shortcut would just confuse me later on. when i'm writing an essay outline, i just write down main points (no more than 3-5 words long, oftentimes i use no more than one word) and that's good enough for me

i love how i'm making it seem like i actually review/study my notes hahaha

now, you see, what i actually do is take pictures of them and reference them during tests. i'm not cheating myself because as i'm writing the test, i learn what it is i'm being tested on by referencing the pictures of my notes. when exam time rolls around, i don't even use my phone for reference because, while "cheating" on my tests leading up to the big exam, i've actually accumulated all the necessary information i needed for the exam. boooooyah, mother loving mama's boyyyy

WEIRD FACT OF THE DAY
i press down with my pencil really hard. i don't know what that means, that i'm angry and aggressive, maybe? also, i always use pencil. always. i'm a perfectionist, too, so i'll erase a letter/word/whole sentence if something about it seems 'off'. BUT if i can find a really nice pen (those gliding smooth piece of heaven), i'll use it but _very carefully_

here's a sample











@_Chris Merola_ that is so fucking cool. rip your grandma 




edit: "Heavy pressure indicates commitment and taking things seriously, but if the pressure is excessively heavy, that writer gets very uptight at times and can react quickly to what they might see as criticism, even though none may have been intended. These writers react first and ask questions afterwards."

okay found it


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

^^^^^^ ok seriously what kind of dork has that much to say about writing


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

Siouxsie said:


> I'd say I have pretty legible handwriting.


aww your handwriting is very cute. Not to mention neat. xD

I wish my handwriting was like that...but nooooo. It just has to be messy! :frustrating:
I write in cursive and my r's look like v's and sometimes it's a blend of cursive and print and it's just all over the place xD
I can't even read my own handwriting!


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

Siouxsie said:


> :laughing:


 @Siouxsie should have her own font face


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

l WRlTE WlTH PRlNTED LETTERS! l HAVE NO PROBLEM READlNG lT.



hammersklavier said:


> You don't have to yell... Why's it making you angry?
> 
> 
> _allahu akbar_


... and an allahu akbaru wa rahmatullahi walbarakatu to you, too!
I don't use capital letters when writing Arabic or Korean though I do use them for Russian.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Serenade said:


> aww your handwriting is very cute. Not to mention neat. xD
> 
> I wish my handwriting was like that...but nooooo. It just has to be messy! :frustrating:
> I write in cursive and my r's look like v's and sometimes it's a blend of cursive and print and it's just all over the place xD
> I can't even read my own handwriting!


Oh you should see my cursive skills though


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't think it's type correlated , I do think NF writes a lot more than ST though


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

lib said:


> l WRlTE WlTH PRlNTED LETTERS! l HAVE NO PROBLEM READlNG lT.


You don't have to yell... Why's it making you angry?


_allahu akbar_


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

My handwriting got compliments from girls saying, "Your handwriting is good....for a guy."


----------



## Rusting (Jul 14, 2014)

My writing is not particularly neat at all. Often I almost scribble to quickly jot things down. However, I believe I do well to make it all readable. My private notes can be messy, but when I am aware others are to read them, I can write readable words. 

For this thread, I would suggest offering two samples that agreeably distinguish what is neat and what is not neat. Most of us seem to have readable handwriting, but I think the main interest is how neat our writing is articulated on paper.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I also hold my pen a little different. It is called a "right handed hook." I also turn my paper all of the way to the left and have difficulty writing if the paper is straight. Oddly enough, I can write with the pen in a less odd position in my left hand but I am used to using my right hand. When I crochet, I have to use my left hand because I was taught to crochet left handed. I cannot crochet right handed.
Apparently, I'm a bit eccentric.
I like pencils only for drawing.



hammersklavier said:


> I'm a righty but I hold it in a very idiosyncratic way. I'll use anything but I use, well, the kind of pen that's in my handwriting pic for preference
> 
> 
> _allahu akbar_


----------



## Loaf (Mar 27, 2014)

ISTP, and my handwriting is a messy, sometimes have trouble reading it myself lol


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

i feel like if SPs aren't artists, they're athletes or something


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

My handwriting is messy. I'm ambidextrous and when I write with my right hand, I hold the pen the same way I would with my left hand. I get distracted and switch hands while writing and stop and start. When I'm writing from my own thoughts, I'm the only person who can read it.


----------



## Doc Dangerstein (Mar 8, 2013)

... a combination of neat and messy suitable for forging prescriptions :crazy:

View attachment 233410


... This is how I write when I really don't care. Scribbling letters with no intention whatsoever.


----------



## Serenade (Sep 9, 2014)

coy said:


> View attachment 233250
> 
> 
> My handwriting got compliments from girls saying, "Your handwriting is good....for a guy."


This girl told me I wrote like a guy. xD 
I took that as an insult... 
(nah, just kidding! If it's messy, it's good! then people don't read my secret diaries and journals of WORLD DOMINATION... > )


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

Chris Merola said:


> My grandmother (unknown type) was a master graphologist. Say what you will about it being a pseudo science, but she could look at someones handwriting that she didn't even know and figure out that they had a trauma in their life and pinpoint it down to the year.
> 
> She would say that messy handwriting means intelligence - brain moves faster than the hand. Rounded letters mean amiability. Sharp letters are more no nonsense sort of people.
> 
> ...


I wonder how this works for someone like me who has had at least 20 handwritings throughout my life.


----------



## Hidden from Sight (Jan 3, 2014)

My handwriting tends to be piss poor, but I make an effort for it to be extra unreadable if I am writing something that I will type later.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

Serenade said:


> This girl told me I wrote like a guy. xD
> I took that as an insult...
> (nah, just kidding! If it's messy, it's good! then people don't read my secret diaries and journals of WORLD DOMINATION... > )


By the time anyone gets around to reading my journals of world domination, I will already achieved the stature of Supreme Overlord of Earth.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I love it! Beautiful! 
Here is a bit of my journal. I wrote it today.









Siouxsie said:


> :laughing:


----------

